# Any one who's ever used digital direct inkjet T-shirt printer?



## pulanter (Jun 17, 2015)

Any one who's ever used digital direct inkjet T-shirt printer? 

In contrast to traditional heat press printer or screen printing machine, digital printer seems more convenient and effective?


----------



## GetLost (Apr 22, 2012)

DtG equipment and all the pros and cons need to be carefully considered when attempting a DtG t-shirt printing startup type business. Loads of money out before any profit can be realized. And when problems arise with the $20,000 plus machine, business comes to a halt until the issue is rectified. 

Unless of course, one has deep pockets or a back-up plan to avoid shutting down operations and losing clients.

Speaking from experience… 

Later, Ron


----------



## jaroh (Mar 11, 2014)

DTG seems to be the future.
Everyday technology is improving.
Not for everyone. You need to research and TRAIN for this.
So many variables to figure out. High maintenance.
But the prints are amazing. If you intend to print realistic,
multi colors design highly graphical images this is the way to go.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

GetLost said:


> DtG equipment and all the pros and cons need to be carefully considered when attempting a DtG t-shirt printing startup type business. Loads of money out before any profit can be realized. And when problems arise with the $20,000 plus machine, business comes to a halt until the issue is rectified.
> 
> Unless of course, one has deep pockets or a back-up plan to avoid shutting down operations and losing clients.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with some of your post. 

1. All decorating techniques have pro's and con's. I can make many arguments about the "problems" with screen printing.

2. Before starting any t-shirt printing business you MUST have a market to sell your services to. In this business there is no such thing as a "build it and they will come" scenario.

3. The amount of start-up money required is completely dependent on the system you purchase. What does a 20 color M&R automatic, dryer, exposure unit, screens, 200+ inks, washout area etc? Budgets can run from $10k to $300k depending on what you need. However I can fit a heat press, DTG printer and pretreatment machine in a 200 sq ft area comfortably.

4. If you have an issue with ANY piece of equipment it can bring your production to a hault. If an embroidery shop has a single machine and it goes down then what? What happens to screen printers when their dryer fails? There is absolutely NO system or process that is fool proof and has a zero failure rate!

Having over 20 years of experience in the custom apparel industry there is no doubt in my mind that DTG is on the way to being the dominant market player. Screen printing isn't going away by any means but they are steadily losing market share to DTG shops and will eventually be the answer to the speciality prints that DTG can't yet provide. (Glow in the dark, metallics, glitter, puff etc etc)


----------



## pulanter (Jun 17, 2015)

pulanter said:


> Any one who's ever used digital direct inkjet T-shirt printer?
> 
> In contrast to traditional heat press printer or screen printing machine, digital printer seems more convenient and effective?


but in China, the price of a A0 DGT T-shirt printer can be less than 15000$， and it shows not bad printing work


----------



## pulanter (Jun 17, 2015)

but in China, the price of a A0 DGT T-shirt printer can be less than 15000$， and it shows not bad printing work


----------

